# Rare?



## dguittar2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it me or are the 91-92 gxe stanzas rare?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The U12 Stanza's only had a 3-yr. run in the US and they weren't huge sellers, so I guess to some degree, they are a little "rare." The XE was probably the most common trim level. The GXE was available with the viscous transmission (basically, a limited slip diff). If you have a trans code that ends with the letter "V," then you have the viscous trans. My parents had a 92 XE and loved it after years of Plymouths. Good visibility, descent power, comfortable ride...okay on gas. It also had clean lines and, IMO, was one of the best looking Nissans in that era. Other than the plastic timing chain guide breaking issues like many other early KA-engines, it was a pretty solid and dependable car.


----------



## dguittar2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the window sticker and it is LSD with 5 speed and abs also a/c and 4 wheel disc and power sunroof

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

dguittar2 said:


> I have the window sticker and it is LSD with 5 speed and abs also a/c and 4 wheel disc and power sunroof
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That's a nice one to have!


----------

